# Which Tesco Deal Ferry to come back to UK From Dublin?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Any suggestions as to which operator is best please?

TM


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like Irish ferries are maybe in a league of their own?

What say you?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ireland*

Hi

I find the fares are always within a whisker of each other, irrespective of operator.

I think Stena's booking process is slightly easier.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks, I was leaning toward Stena.


Do they all use the same Port?

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

It depends on the time of year.

The Stena HSS fast craft departs Holyhead (summer/seasonal) and sails to Dun Laoghaire.

The Stena conventional ferries and the conventional Irish Ferries sail to Dublin port.

At Dublin port, the two operators have different terminals.

If you use Irish Ferries, try to avoid their new vessel "Epsilon".

When are you travelling?

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> It depends on the time of year.
> 
> The Stena HSS fast craft departs Holyhead (summer/seasonal) and sails to Dun Laoghaire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel.

I booked with Stena (Stena Adventurer) 4 hours. Why avoid Epsilon?


----------

